
I have built a GDPR scanner, looking for feedback - mevdschee
https://tqdev.com/gdpr-scanner/
======
aminozuur
I entered a url after which it said “wait” and kept refreshing. I think it was
stuck in a redirect loop so i gave up and tried another domain and got the
same issue.

